# can anybody give me some info on crowhuntin



## sureshot#1 (Jan 4, 2004)

im not the best caller


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I would say let your decoys do the calling, keep the kaaa kaaaas simple and maybe if you got the $$$ get an e-caller. Also if you have some fur or a stuffed animal put it out in the snow and put some red die or ketchup around it. Make sure that is legal of course!


----------



## varmiterkid (Jan 22, 2004)

most of our luck comes after we shot a crow or two. we set them up so they look real "along w/ decoys" now the decoys work but it seems the reall crows work better!

if u have a preditor call i would mix it in to ur calling, that will get the ones that dont want to come in


----------

